# 2 million dogs 2 miles



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up. I will try to bump this up every day when I do the rescue of the month.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I guess I'm a little dense tonight. What does "pledging a dog" mean? Can I pledge Duke even though he's at the bridge?

I don't understand. (the way the "cartoon" is on the bottom left corner - paw in hand - is the way I used to hold Duke's "hand")


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't know any more about it than what's on the page. I expect "pledging" is going to mean walking 2 miles with your dog at some point. I expect walking in memory would certainly be acceptable considering the people involved in this have most likely lost a dog to cancer. Sign Duke up. He'll walk on your shoulders.


----------

